# Indy Haunt Fest 2011



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

We have added several new make-n-takes to the site so hurry on over there an check 'em out!
www.IndyHauntFest.com go ahead click it, you know you want to!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

Just added -Head popper prop make-n-take by Dave the Dead. Dave will walk you though as you make this must have cemetery prop for only $25 !


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

*Indy Haunt Fest June 25th & 26th, 2011!!!!*

Don't forget Indy Haunt Fest June 25 & 26th in Indianapolis! Come, build props, meet haunters, get GREAT door prizes and have fun! Updates to the website will come soon !! COME ON ALL YOU ZOMBIES!!!!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

Come on all you Zomies! It's not to late to join us in Indianapolis June 25 & 26 for two days of Halloween prop building and fun!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks to all the wonderful haunters who came and played Halloween at Clipper's place last weekend! I had a wonderful time and look forward to next year already!


----------



## king-of-halloween (Jun 22, 2008)

*Indy Haunt Fest Thanks*

Thanks once again Clipper for a great weekend> Had Fun as usual. See ya next year!!


----------

